# Flexwright`s Preparation for first show



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Thought id start a training log for my first show. After going to both welsh shows in 2008 I was very impressed with how bodybuilders show their physiques on stage. I have decided to give it a go myself. And I am going to try the Classic class, as I like the height to weight ratio.

I am going to be working with Marc at Cardiff Sports Nutrition on my prep and training for the show.

Here so information on myself, please feel free to ask anything,

*Stats:*

Height - 181cm

Weight- 14.8 stone - 207.23lbs - 94 kgs

bf 15% according to the hand held machine in the gym

*Show:* UKBFF 2009 Welsh Championships Classic Class

*Training:*

4 days per week minimum sometimes 5 if I miss anything through the week.

Day 1 Chest + Triceps + Calf's

Day 2 Back + Traps

Day 3 Legs

Day 4 Shoulders + Biceps

Ill post each session, as it's done as never stick to a particular routine or order in each workout as it depends on how I feel when I get in the gym.

*Cardio:*

20 min walk to and from work at 7.30 and 5pm. Mon to Fri.

Also every day im in the gym I do fast walking on incline for 20 min before I work out. Find it better that way..

*Diet:*

Meal 1 - 120g Oats, 1 scoop of protein powder with water.

Meal 2 - 200g chicken +100g brown rice, hand full of veg.

Meal 3 - 200g chicken +100g brown rice, hand full of veg.

Pre workout - Banana + peanuts or PHD protein bar

Meal 4 -PWO: 70 grams Vitargo (fast Carbs)+ 70 grams protein powder

Meal 5 - 5 whole eggs scrambled with semi skimmed milk + 100g cottage cheese

Meal 6 - 1 scoop of Protein with half pint of semi skimmed milk 1tbsp Peanut butter

Snacks between meals is always fruit.

*Supplements:* Protein, Vitargo, Fish oils, vitamin E

I will try to get some pics up as soon as im able to


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

goodluck


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice one mate, good luck with it


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

cheers guys


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Good luck mate.

Just thought id point out that 14stone 8lbs isn't 207.23lbs or 94kg.

Its 92.7kg Or 204lbs.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

is this your show diet?


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

no mate its my diet at the mo, in may it will be 12 weeks out


----------



## samsham1 (Aug 19, 2007)

It would be alot more beneficial to do your 20mins cardio on the treadmill after your weights rather than before.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I would add around 10ml of olive oil to your rice meals to get some more fats in.

I have done this recently and have become much leaner as a result


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

cheers tom, i will get some in asda on the weekend, nice write up in the beef about you mate, congrats on that.

is that 10 ml in total or 10 ml in each meal


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Cheers mate

Extra Virgin Olive Oil is the best as unrefined.

10ml per meal. I bought a set of measuring spoons from Morrisons for 50p which measures out increments in mls (5, 10, 15)

10ml will equal about 9g of fat or 81 cals


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

cheers, ill def give it a go,


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

you puttin some pics up mate?

good luck with the prep


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

yeah will get them up as soon as i can, cant seem to get them on myself at the mo, will get a mate to do it for me


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Last nights training:

Back and Traps

Started with 20 min cardio

Weights as follows sets/reps

Back Lat pull down 3/10-12

Traps Front shrugs 3/12-15

Back Bent over rows 3/10-12

Traps Rear shrugs 3/10

Back 1 arm cable row 3/10

Traps Row shrugs 3/10

Back Straight Arm Pull down 3/10

Traps Y raise(light) 2/10

trap workout looks alot but i do it this way to hit top, middle and lower traps.

No deadlifts this week as did them last week


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Last nights training:

Chest and Triceps

Started with 15 min incline walking

Workout as follows sets/reps

*Chest	*

Incline dumbbell press 3/10

Incline Flye 3/10

Decline Bar press 3/10

Low cable cross alt sides 3/10 each side

Pec deck squeeze 3/10 hold and squeeze at he top with slow neg

*Triceps*

Pushdowns with bar 3/10

Behind the head raise with rope 3/10

Dips 3/10

Finished with another 15 min incline walking


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Good luck with the prep mate


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

cheers mate, show is in sept so still just over 5 months out


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

any pics where u train

i live in blackwood work down in cardiff though


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Any reasons behind doing cardio before a weight session?


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Goose said:


> Any reasons behind doing cardio before a weight session?


warm up to advoid injury, also i never do it if i wait till after i train


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

glanzav said:


> any pics where u train
> 
> i live in blackwood work down in cardiff though


i currenty train at the village just of the M4, sometimes go down to peak on newport road. where do you train up blackwood?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

flexwright said:


> warm up to advoid injury, also i never do it if i wait till after i train


Ok. If you want this show to be yours you will do it after training as the benefits will be greater not only for your weight training but for your fat loss.


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Goose said:


> Ok. If you want this show to be yours you will do it after training as the benefits will be greater not only for your weight training but for your fat loss.


i agree with what you are saying Goose dont get me wrong, i will be told how my training and cardio will be done come May when im around 12 weeks out, at the moment, i do my cardio for fitness levels and not as much for fat loss


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Tonight im not training, upper body can have a rest, also good weather for a cheat meal IMO


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Yesterdays training

Shoulders

Dumbbell front raises	3/10

Dumbbell side raises	3/10

Rear delt dumbbell raise	3/12

Upright row 3/10

Behind the neck press	3/10

Superset with

Bent over flye 3/10

Finished with a 10 min incline walk


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Todays training

*Legs*

Started with a 20 min incline walk

Leg ext 3/12

Hack squat	3/10

1 Leg press	3/12 each leg

Abductor 3/12

Adductor 3/12

Leg curls 3/15

Roman Deads 3/12

Calf raise 3/15

Seated Calf raise 3/15 (dumbbells on knees)

*Abs*

50 sit ups on decline bench

50 cable rope crunches


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Last nights training:

Biceps, Triceps and Forearms

Started with 20 min incline walking

Bicep curls 3/10

Triceps Pushdowns with bar 3/10

Incline bicep curl 3/10

Behind the head Dumbbell raise 3/10

Bicep	Hammer curls 3/10

Triceps rope pull down 3/10

Forearms wrist curls 3/10


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Day off from the gym last night, thought id get a bit of cardio in,

Done 35 min paced walking

also 100 crunches and 100 reverse sit ups (think there called superman raise for lower back)


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Last nights training:

Chest as I got to the gym late

Started with 10 min incline walking

Workout as follows sets/reps

Chest

Flat dumbbell press 3/10

Incline Flye 3/10

Decline Flye 3/10

Incline Barbell Press 3/10

High cable crossover 3/10


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Last nights training:

Back, Traps and obliques

Started with 15 min incline walking

Weights as follows sets/reps

Back 1 arm dumbbell row 3/10

Traps Incline shrugs 3/12

Back Lat pull down 3/10

Traps Front shrugs 3/12-15

Back Bent over rows 3/10-12

Back Dead lifts 2/8

Back Straight Arm Pull down with rope 3/10

Traps Row shrugs 3/10

Obliques side crunches 3/15 each side


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

Good Luck bud!

how long is your pre workout meal before your workout?

Dont worry bout cardio before weights. Yes, it is more beneficial to do it post workout, something to do with heart rate zone and glycogen depletion i think. You'll find it easy to be motivated for it when your doing contest prep, standing on stage in your pants is a big motivator to do a lot of things you dont enjoy!


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

South Champ Jnr said:


> Good Luck bud!
> 
> how long is your pre workout meal before your workout?
> 
> Dont worry bout cardio before weights. Yes, it is more beneficial to do it post workout, something to do with heart rate zone and glycogen depletion i think. You'll find it easy to be motivated for it when your doing contest prep, standing on stage in your pants is a big motivator to do a lot of things you dont enjoy!


cheers mate, post work out is usually 30 min before i go into the gym


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

As per Toms advice, i have now included 10ml of extra virgin oil onto 4 to 5 meals a day.

also i have now got a 500g tub of creatine, this will be taken before and after workouts at a 5g dose


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Saturday's workout

Motivation was high on saturday after a period of it being lower than usual. Main reason was i had my training partner back, been training on my own for around 2 weeks. You know how it is when you find it a bit harder to keep intensity high on your own and having someone with you does push you.

Shoulders

Dumbbell front raises 3/10

Upright row 3/10

Dumbbell side raises 3/10

Behind the neck press 3/10

Superset with

Bent over flye 3/10

Rear delt dumbbell raise 3/15

Shoulder press drop set 1 all out set till positive failure on each weight.

Finished with 10 negatives to failure

Triceps

Triceps push down 3/10

Overhead raise with rope 3/10

Close grip bench 3/10

Cardio was done when I got home, took the dog up in the woods and done pace walking for an hour.

No training on sunday


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Last nights training was Legs, I love the love hate relationship with legs, everyone hates to train them but I love it, love not being able to walk properly after a set, also that sick feeling when you push yourself.

Training partner was at the gym but didn't want to train legs with me due to his karate grading the day before.

Any way, weights as follows,

Leg ext 3/12

Hack squat 3/10

Vertical Leg press long giant set done as follows

20 reps, lock legs

18 reps, lock legs

and so on down to 2 without getting of the machine

total of 110 reps

Abductor 3/15

Adductor 3/15

Leg curls 3/15

Roman Dead lifts 3/12

Ended with a 20 min walk on flat treadmill


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

My posing trucks have just come through

Bought them from THE MUSCLE DEPT/leisure lee fitness, link below

http://www.leisureleefitness.com/

Got a matt black pro cut for pre judging and royal blue for the evening show

Have to say, when I rang them, great customer service over the phone, parcel came through recorded delivery (didn't expect that)


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

No training last night, quads went numb from a jab in each on monday night.

training chest and triceps tonight


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Last nights training:

Getting back into the swing of things now, motivation is high and always have a better workout when its high.

Workout as follows sets/reps

Chest

Flat bar press 3/10

Incline Flye 3/10

Pec Deck 3/10

Decline Flye 3/10

Incline bell Press 3/10

Triceps

Single arm behind the head raise 3/10

Pushdowns with bar 3/10

3 sets of Dips till failure


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Saturday's training

Didn't do traps with back as I normally do. My traps seemed tight when moving my neck over last 48 hrs. Felt great after a lie in, first one in a while.

Back, Biceps, Calf's and Abs

Bent over rows 3/10-12

Wide grip pulley row 3/10-12

Standing low cable row with v grip bar 3/10-12

Lat pull down with v grip bar 3/10-12

Alt dumbbell curls 3/10

Hammer curls 3/10

Incline dumbbell curl	3/10

Rotary calf machine	3/20

Smith machine calf raises	3/10

Leg press calf raises	3/15

Kneeling cable crunch	3/15

Decline sit up 4/15


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Sunday's training

Traps felt better today so decided to do the with my shoulders for a change..

Shoulders, Traps and Triceps

Dumbbell front raises 3/10

Dumbbell side raises 3/10

Rear delt side raise 3/12 (not bent over flye)

Behind the neck press 3/10

Upright row 3/10

Dumbbell shrugs 3/15

Incline Y raises with bar 3/12

Incline Shrugs 3/12

Behind the back shrugs 3/15

Triceps push down 3/10

Push down with rope 3/10

Close grip bench 3/12

Finished with 10 min incline walk


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

flexwright said:


> My posing trucks have just come through
> 
> Bought them from THE MUSCLE DEPT/leisure lee fitness, link below
> 
> ...


Have used them before - very quick and reliable. Sounds like training's going pretty well.


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Nathrakh said:


> Have used them before - very quick and reliable. Sounds like training's going pretty well.


cheers mate, training is going great


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Last nights training was Legs and oblique`s,

Motivation was up, was looking forward to the leg workout with training buddy (got over the grading now).

Weights as follows,

Leg ext 3/12

Barbell lunges 3/12 each leg

Giant Leg press set 20,18,16,14 till 2, lock legs between each set for 15-20 secs

Leg curls 3/12

Roman Dead lifts 3/12

Hack squat 3/10 (glutes onto calfs)

To finish off I did 3 sets of 20 on leg ext, with 1/3 of the weight used at start

Oblique`s

Side crunch with high cable

Back ext side crunch, lie on side.

10 min flat walking was done after work out


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Last nights training:

Chest and Triceps

Started with 10 min incline walking

Workout as follows sets/reps

Chest

Incline press 3/10

Decline Bar press 3/10

Incline Flye 3/10

Low cable cross alt sides 3/10 each side

Decline Flye 3/10

Triceps

Pushdowns with bar 3/10

Pull down with rope 3/10

Skull crusher 3/10

Kept all rest between sets to 30-45 seconds

Finished with another 20 min walking


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Fridays training:

Back and Traps

Started with 10 min incline walk

Weights as follows sets/reps

Incline bench dumbbell row3/10

Lat pull down 3/10

Bent over rows 3/10-12

Straight Arm Pull down with rope 3/10

Traps Front shrugs 3/15

Incline shrugs 3/15

Y raise with bar 3/15

Havent trained over the bank hol weekend, but back to normal tonight


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

What show you doin mate?

With regards to Cv before or after weights, Im a firm believer its horses for courses on that one.


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

fxleisure said:


> What show you doin mate?
> 
> With regards to Cv before or after weights, Im a firm believer its horses for courses on that one.


im doing the welsh ukbff welsh championships in september, classic class,

are you doing a show this year?


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Last nights training

Was very keen to get back into it after 3 days off, trained shoulders as missed doing these last week, trained with my training partner again so kept motivation high and rest periods again were kept to 45 sec between sets, workout as follows

Cable cross side raises 3/10

Incline alt side raises 3/10 (these are done with light db)

Upright row 3/10

Rear delt side raise 2/15

Behind the neck press 3/10

Bent over flye 3/10

Superset with

Barbell front raises 3/10

Finished with 2 negative sets of 10 reps on a shoulder press


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

lots of volume, good stuff


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

shoulders volume is a abit high but I try to isolate each delt as much as poss,

try to hit 2 exercises for all delts and then one press but also hit the negatives to exhaust them last night


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Last nights training

Chest

Incline bar press 3/10

Incline Flye 3/10

Decline bar press 3/10

Pec Deck 3/10

Decline Flye 3/10

Biceps

Bicep bar curl 3/10

Hammer curls 3/10

Single are preacher curl 3/10

Calfs

Rotary calf press 2/20

Leg press calf rasie 5/10

10 min walk on treadmill

Forearms

Behind back raise 2/15

Seated raise 2/15(arms on knees)


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Last nights training

Leg ext 4/12

Barbell lunges 3/20 alt legs

Leg curls 3/12

Roman Dead lifts 3/12

Wide stance squat 3/12

Abductor 3/12

Adductor 3/12

finished with 15 min walk


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Saturdays training*

Again kept all rest between sets to around 45 seconds

*Back*

Bent over rows 3/10

Incline dumbbell row 3/12

Decline pullover 3/12

Straight-arm pull down with rope 3/10

Dead lifts 3/8

Finished with 1 set to failure of weighted pull ups, done about 8 reps

*Biceps*

Bicep drag curl 3/10

Bicep bar curl 3/10

Hammer curls 3/10

*Abs*

Kneeling rope crunch 3/15

Hanging leg raises	3/10

Decline sit up 3/10

cardio was done when i got home, took dog for a run/walk for 45 min


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Sunday's training*

Extra days training this week as 5 th time in the gym, thought id hit a chest workout

Again kept all rest between sets to around 45 seconds

*Chest*

Incline bar press 4/10

Flat Flye 3/10

Flat Press 3/10

High Cable cross	3/12

Incline Flye 3/10

calf raises 3/20

10 min incline walk after workout


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

training looks good mate. good luck with the show, you got any pics?


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

cheers mate, i am trying to get some to put up, prob i have is i cant put them up on my computer and my mate will stick them on here for me once i see him. should not be to long tho


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*last nights training*

time for a revamp on my training, here goes for the first session.

Shoulders

Seated dumbbell press 4 x 8-12

Barbell front raise 3 x 8-12

Lateral raise machine 3 x 8-12

Dumbbell lateral raise 7 x 8-12

Triceps

Close-grip bench press 3-4 x 8-12

Weighted or machine dip 3 x 8-12

Skull crushers 7 x 8-12

today is 143 days out from the show


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Last nights training:

Quads and Abs

Leg extensions 3-4 x 8-15

lunges 4 x 8-12

leg press 3 x 8-15

Leg extension 7 x 8-15

Hanging leg raises

kneeing cable crunch


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Fridays training: Back, rear delts, biceps and abs*

Wide-grip pull downs 3 x 8-12

Barbell row 3 x 8-12

Hammer Strength row 3 x 8-12

Machine row 7 x 8-15 (with chest support)

Dumbbell rear lateral raise 4 x 12-15

Reverse cable cross rear laterals7 x 12-15

Hammer curl 3 x 8-12

Incline curl 3 x 8-12

Barbell curl 7 x 8-12

Hanging leg raises 3 x 10

Kneeling cable crunches 3 x 12


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Saturdays training: Chest and claves*

Incline dumbbell press 4 x 8-12

Incline dumbbell flye 3 x 8-12

Flat dumbbell press 3 x 8-12

cable crossover 7 x 8-12

Seated calf raise 3 x 15-20

Leg press calf raise 3 x 10-12


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Sundays training was just a cardio session of 50 minutes fast incline walking, incline amount was changed every 5 minutes but speed kept the same


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Last nights training

*Shoulders and abs	*

Seated dumbbell press 4 x 8-12

Barbell front raise 3 x 8-12

Lateral raise machine 3 x 8-12

Dumbbell lateral raise 7 x 8-12

Kneeling Cable crunch 7 x 12-15


----------



## lumberjack (Apr 26, 2009)

Was just wondering do you ever hit your rear shoulders in training much, or your traps on shoulder or back day?


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

rear delts with my back on my new programme,

they were moved them from my shoulder workout, rear delts are also used in some back exercises so would be warm from them

traps i do on a back day but didnt have time over the last week, they will be done tonight with my hams as they were both missed last week

anything else buddy,


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

didnt end up training last night, took the puppy for a walk before the heading to the gym, i found a purse that had allot of debit and credit cards in, took it back to the owner after finding where she lived, in the back of beyond believe it or not. Anyways that was my good deed for the day.

hitting the gym tonight without fail


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Last nights training

Catch up night

Hams, traps and abs

Seated leg curls 3 x 10-15

Stiff-leg dead lift 3 x 10-12

Single leg curl 3 x 10-15 each leg

Seated leg curls 7 x 10-15

Dumbbell shrugs 3-4 x 8-12

Machine shrugs 7 x 8-12

Hanging leg raises 3-4 x 10-12

Decline sit ups 3-4 x 12-15

Kneeling cable crunches 7 x 10-12


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Saturdays training: Back, rear delts and biceps*

Wide-grip pull downs 3 x 8-12

Barbell row 3 x 8-12

Hammer Strength row 3 x 8-12

Machine or cable pullover 7 x 8-15

Dumbbell rear lateral raise 3 x 12-15

Reverse pec flye or cable Rear laterals 7 x 12-15

Hammer curl 3 x 8-12

Incline curl 3 x 8-12

Barbell curl 7 x 8-12


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Sundays training: Chest and triceps*

Incline dumbbell press 4 x 8-12

Incline or Decline dumbbell flye 3 x 8-12

Flat Hammer or dumbbell press 3 x 8-12

Pec deck or cable crossover 7 x 8-12

Pushdowns 4 x 8-12

Weighted dip 3 x 8-12

Skull crushers 7 x 8-12


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Mondays training: Quads	*

Leg extensions 3 x 8-15

lunges 4 x 8-12

leg press 3 x 8-15

Leg extension 7 x 8-15


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Last nights training: *

*
Shoulders amd Biceps*

Seated dumbbell press 4 x 8-12

Barbell or dumbbell front raise 3 x 8-12

Dumbbell lateral raise 3 x 8-12

Lateral raise machine 7 x 8-12

Hammer curl 3 x 8-12

Alt bicep DB curl 3 x 8-12

Barbell curl 7 x 8-12


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

> didnt end up training last night, took the puppy for a walk before the heading to the gym, i found a purse that had allot of debit and credit cards in, took it back to the owner after finding where she lived, in the back of beyond believe it or not. Anyways that was my good deed for the day.


good deed for the year mate, i did the same once gave a wallet i found in taxi back cash credit cards, called the guy took it to him, just to hear him say a quick thanks and shut the door in my face.

Is it possible to add the weights you are using to the blog ?

a good read anyway so thanks for sharing.


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

romper stomper said:


> good deed for the year mate, i did the same once gave a wallet i found in taxi back cash credit cards, called the guy took it to him, just to hear him say a quick thanks and shut the door in my face.
> 
> Is it possible to add the weights you are using to the blog ?
> 
> a good read anyway so thanks for sharing.


i didnt even get a thank you, when i got to her house she was not there so i posted a note with my number and a message on, she txt me saying can i bring it up the next day and post it if she isnt in,

the cheek of it, but anyway i did it

will put them up for the next week for you


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

thanks darling :


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

romper stomper said:


> thanks darling :


if someone had my wallet with all by debit and credit cards in, i would go and get it straight away,

you dont know what anyone could do with them


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Last nights Training*

*
*

*
Back and Rear delts*

Wide-grip pull downs 3 x 8-12

Barbell row 3 x 8-12

dumbell rows 3 x 8-12

Machine row 7 x 8-15

cable Rear laterals 3 x 12-15

Dumbbell rear lateral raise 7 x 12-15


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Saturdays training: *

*
Chest and Hams*

Incline dumbbell press 4 x 8-12

Incline dumbbell flye 3 x 8-12

Flat Machine press 3 x 8-12

cable crossover 7 x 8-12

Lying leg curls 3 x 10-15

Stiff-leg dead lift 3 x 10-12

Single leg curl 3 x 10-15 each leg

Seated leg curls 7 x 10-15


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Sundays Training: *

*
Quads	*

Leg extensions 3 x 8-15

lunges 4 x 8-12

Hack squat 3 x 8-15

Leg extension or leg press 7 x 8-15


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

You got any pics going up soon???


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

i have passed them to my mate to put up

ill have to give him a buzz


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Last nights training: Shoulders and abs*

Seated dumbbell press 4 x 8-12

Barbell or dumbbell front raise 3 x 8-12

Lateral raise machine 3 x 8-12

Dumbbell lateral raise 7 x 8-12

leg pushs till failure x3

medicine ball being dropped onto stomach from 1 metre 3 x 10

cable crunches 3 x 12

hanging leg raises 3 x 12


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Last nights Training:*

*
*

*
Chest, triceps and traps*

Incline dumbbell press 3x 8-12

Incline or Decline dumbbell flye 3 x 8-12

Flat machine press 3 x 8-12

Cable crossover 7 x 8-12

Pushdowns 3 x 8-12

Weighted dip 3 x 8-12

Close grip skull crusher 7 x 8-12

Smith Machine shrugs 3 x 10

Y raises 3x 10


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Friday nights Training*

*
*

*
Back and Rear delts*

Barbell row 3 x 8-12

Wide-grip pull downs 3 x 8-12

dumbell rows 3 x 8-12

Machine row 7 x 8-15

Dumbbell rear lateral raise 7 x 12-15


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Sundays Training: *

*
*

*
Quads and calves*

Leg extensions 3 x 8-15

lunges 4 x 8-12

Hack squat 3 x 8-15

Leg extension 7 x 8-15

bodyweight calve rasie on bench 5 x 10 each leg

leg press calve raise 4 x 12/15

dumbell calve raise 1 set till failure


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

> i have passed them to my mate to put up
> 
> ill have to give him a buzz


give him another buzz ;o)


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

i have today, he is going to ibiza to work and live this week,

its annoying me also that i havent got pics up, my comp that i use does not allow me to post pics etc

hench the pic to the left


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

No training last night as quads are aching quite a bit, for a change!!!

thought id get something different up for a change. Today is 19 days out from my pre contest diet starting

heres a days diet for me at the moment.

*meal 1:*120g oats 30g whey 250ml milk

*meal 2, 3 and 4:* i cook 200g brown rice and 400g chicken with 80g peas split into 3 tubs added 10ml extra virgin olive oil to each tub

snack protein bar

*meal 5:* 6 whole eggs and 3 pieces of whole meal bread

*meal 6:* 4 tea spoons of peanut butter, 30g whey with 300ml milk


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Last nights training*

*Back, Biceps and abs*

Barbell row 3 x 8-12

Wide-grip pull downs 3 x 8-12

dumbbell row 3 x 8-12 (lying on incline bench)

Machine row 7 x 8-15

Hammer curl 4 x 8-12

Incline curl 3 x 8-12

Barbell preacher curl 7 x 8-12

leg push's till failure 3 x 20

cable crunches 3 x 12

hanging leg raises 2 x 12

*
Yesterdays Training day diet*

*meal 1*:120g oats 30g whey 250ml milk

*meal 2, 3 and 4:* i cook 200g brown rice and 400g chicken with 80g peas split into 3 tubs added 10ml extra virgin olive oil to each tub

*snack*: Banana

*Pre work out shake*: 30g whey and 5g creatine

*Postworkout shake1*: 70g vitargo, 10g cell mass amd 5g creatine

*Shake 2 (15 min later)*: 70g whey in water

*meal 5*: 5 whole eggs and 100g cottage cheese

*meal 6:* 3 tea spoons of peanut butter


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Last nights training: Shoulders*

Seated dumbbell press 4 x 8-12

Barbell front raise 3 x 8-12

Seated Dumbbell lateral raise 4 x 8-12

Lateral raise machine 7 x 8-12


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Saturdays training:*

*
*

*
Chest*

Incline dumbbell press 4x 8-12

Incline or Decline dumbbell flye 3 x 8-12

Flat machine press 3 x 8-12

Cable crossover 7 x 8-12

Also done 20 min posing practise to get us to the routine i put together,

10 min walking on incline


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Sundays Training:*

*
*

*
Hams and Triceps*

Seated leg curls 4 x 10-15

Stiff-leg dead lift 3 x 10-12

Single leg curl 3 x 10-15 each leg

Seated leg curls 7 x 10-15

Pushdowns 4 x 8-12

Weighted dip 3 x 8-12

Close grip skull crusher 7 x 8-12


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

First day back training last night since my last night out on sunday.

as the big game was on and my training buddy didnt train, i thought i go down to Peak Physique for a quad session

trained Quads

Leg extensions 4 x 8-15

leg press 3 x 8-12

Hack squat 4 x 8-15

Leg extension 7 x 8-15


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Last nights Training*

*
*

*
Back*

Barbell row 3 x 8-12

Narrow-grip pull downs 3 x 8-12

wide grip rows 3 x 8-12

Machine row 7 x 8-15

9 days till diet starts, cannot wait


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

you guna be taking pics mate as a starting point?


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

TBH my computer wont allow it as im in work, will ask my mentor to see if he can post them for me


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Saturdays training: *

*
*

*
Shoulders amd Biceps*

Alt bicep DB curl 3 x 8-12

Hammer Curl 3 x 8-12

Barbell curl 7 x 8-12

Smith machine press 4 x 8-12

Barbell front raise 3 x 8-12

Dumbbell lateral raise 3 x 8-12

Lateral raise machine 7 x 8-12


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Sundays Training:*

*
*

*
Chest and triceps *

Incline dumbbell press 4x 8-12

Incline or Decline dumbbell flye 3 x 8-12

Flat machine press 3 x 8-12

Cable crossover 7 x 8-12

Seated overhead tricep raise 3 x 8-12

Pushdowns 3 x 8-12

skull crusher 7 x 8-12

20 min posing practise to start to memorise the routine


----------



## robbo21 (Jul 5, 2007)

flexwright said:


> TBH my computer wont allow it as im in work, will ask my mentor to see if he can post them for me


No problem mate, pretty sure ive still got the last bacth on my phone so will upload them for ya.

Marc


----------



## Ell fergs (Nov 8, 2008)

1


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

:confused1:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Ell fergs said:


> 1


2 :confused1:


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

:confused1:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Anyways, good luck with your show mate, hurry up and get some pics up. If you have them on your PC i'll host and post them for you.


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

il see what i can do, otherwise ill pm you for help mate, cheers for assistance


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Last nights Training:*

*
*

*
Hams Calfs and Abs*

Seated leg curls 4 x 10-15

Stiff-leg dead lift 3 x 10-12

Single leg curl 3 x 10-15 each leg

Seated leg curls 7 x 10-15

standing calf raise 3 x 15

seated calf rasie 7 x 12-15

seated rotary calf 3 x 15

cable crunch 3 x 15

hanging leg raise 3 x 12


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Last nights Training*

*Back and Rear delts*

Barbell row 3 x 8-12

Narrow-grip pull downs 3 x 8-12

single dumbbell rows 3 x 8-12

Machine row 7 x 8-15

Dumbbell rear side raise 3 x 12-15

Dumbbell rear lateral raise 7 x 12-15

finished with 10 min of incline walking


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

How is the contest prep going dude? How many weeks left till the comp?


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

defdaz said:


> How is the contest prep going dude? How many weeks left till the comp?


all good buddy, went to see my mentor last wed, spent 4 hrs with him going over everything.

dieting starts tomorrow, cannot wait to get going now


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Yesterdays Training:*

*
*

*
Chest and Arms*

Incline dumbbell press 4x 8-12

Incline or Decline dumbbell flye 3 x 8-12

Flat machine press 3 x 8-12

Pec deck 7 x 8-12

Seated overhead tricep raise 3 x 8-12

Pushdowns 3 x 8-12

skull crusher 7 x 8-12

Alt bicep DB curl 3 x 8-12

Hammer Curl 3 x 8-12

Barbell curl 7 x 8-12


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Todays Training *

*
*

*
Shoulders,Traps and rear delts*

Smith machine behind the head press 4 x 8-12

Plate front raise 3 x 8-12

Dumbbell lateral raise 3 x 8-12

Lateral raise machine 7 x 8-12

Barbell shrugs 3 x 12-15

Barbell Y raises 3 x 12-15

Row shrugs 3 x 12-15

Single arm bent over cable flye 3 x 12-15

Dumbell rear delt raise 3 x 12-15


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

I get photos done tomorrow and will try to get them on here for you guys.


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

Been following your progress, you're really doing a great job...But are you going to let us in on the gear you are taking?...


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

flexwright said:


> I get photos done tomorrow and will try to get them on here for you guys.


Lookin forward to those mate


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

tom jones said:


> Been following your progress, you're really doing a great job...But are you going to let us in on the gear you are taking?...


this is something i will have to ask my mentor about, as in other threads, something's have to be kept private as all mentors do this differently


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Biggerdave said:


> Lookin forward to those mate


it will be good to get some photos on here finally, you never know, may see you in the finals


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Cardio was done this morn for 30min, powerwalking/slow jog.

took the dog and a football up to the 400m track in the school fields,


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

didnt train last night as i was completely drained by the evening

did take a few pics best i could, with my phone leaning against a shaker in the kitchen, cant seem to send them from my phone to my comp for some reason

Cardio was done this morn for 30 min, slow road jog today at a steady pace throughout.

i will be training tonight, dont know what yet till i get to the gym


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

Hey mate, i noticed u doing 7 sets on end of training routines, is that the FST 7 if so how is it going ? thinking of starting that myself..

Good luck for ur prep mate and hope to see the pics up soon


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

welshrager said:


> Hey mate, i noticed u doing 7 sets on end of training routines, is that the FST 7 if so how is it going ? thinking of starting that myself..
> 
> Good luck for ur prep mate and hope to see the pics up soon


yeah i have been following the FST 7 training for a while, it is a great work out to follow and i have seen some good gains from workouts, its hard and intense but worth it

i will try to get them up asap, otherwise will ask for help with it:confused1:


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi mate only just seen this so will be watching it very closely to see how your coming along:whistling:, all the best mate....get those pics up:thumb:


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Bobbytrickster said:


> Hi mate only just seen this so will be watching it very closely to see how your coming along:whistling:, all the best mate....get those pics up:thumb:


cheers buddy, my phone still will not send emails for some reason


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Last nights Training*

*
*

*
Back and Biceps*

Barbell row 3 x 8-12

wide grip pull downs 3 x 8-12

straight arm pull down 3 x 8-12

Machine row 7 x 8-15

Alt bicep curl 3 x 8-12

hammer curl 3 x 8-12

barbell curl 7 x 8-12

last night i found training very tiring, it was my first weight training session since the dieting started, guess i have to wait for the body to adjust to the cut in carbs. Rest periods did increase between each exercise to around 2 - 3 min


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

tom jones said:


> Been following your progress, you're really doing a great job...But are you going to let us in on the gear you are taking?...


ok mr jones, i am allowed to discuss gear with you,

im currently having test, deca and naps, also taking nolva


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

training will get tiring mate, i found the last 6 weeks or so of my cut i was totally goosed after my first 2 working sets so i switched to higher rep stuff all slow reps concentrating on sqweezing the muscle and this seems to help. also burns more calories which was useful the last 4 weeks.

keep at it


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> training will get tiring mate, i found the last 6 weeks or so of my cut i was totally goosed after my first 2 working sets so i switched to higher rep stuff all slow reps concentrating on sqweezing the muscle and this seems to help. also burns more calories which was useful the last 4 weeks.
> 
> keep at it


cheers mate, i am still carrying on with the FST 7 training for now until im told to change things


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

cardio was done again this morning for 30 min,

today i feel more awake for a change but my calves and knees are starting to ache a bit


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

flexwright said:


> cardio was done again this morning for 30 min,
> 
> today i feel more awake for a change but *my calves and knees are starting to ache* a bit


Have you got the chance to soak them in cold water for 5min after your walk, or take a contrast shower (hot then cold shower).

I know it may sound like a bit of hassle, but they can reduce inflammation which may reduce the aching.

J


----------



## medici999 (May 26, 2009)

you got any pics mate?


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Have you got the chance to soak them in cold water for 5min after your walk, or take a contrast shower (hot then cold shower).
> 
> I know it may sound like a bit of hassle, but they can reduce inflammation which may reduce the aching.
> 
> J


ill give this a go tomorrow morning dude, thanks for that


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

medici999 said:


> you got any pics mate?


as stated above, i cant get them onto my computer from my photo

anyone help?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

flexwright said:


> ill give this a go tomorrow morning dude, thanks for that


No problem mate. I would only use it after the cardio though, the inflammation after weights is good for growing IMO.

J


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Joshua said:


> No problem mate. I would only use it after the cardio though, the inflammation after weights is good for growing IMO.
> 
> J


lol at least i get one hot shower a day then


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

no training last night,

cardio was done this morning for 30 min

today im feeling allot more awake than i have been since monday


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hey mate for some reason i have only just stumbled across this puppy?!

who's prepping you? you mention a mentor?

any piccies?!


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey mate for some reason i have only just stumbled across this puppy?!
> 
> who's prepping you? you mention a mentor?
> 
> any piccies?!


hiya mate

my prep is being done by marc (robbo21), paul s his doing his.

for some reason my phone will not send emails, so cannot get them from phone to the comp to put on,

hoping someone can help me with this


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

do you have a cable link USB for the PC?


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> do you have a cable link USB for the PC?


they have been disabled, work PC


----------



## robbo21 (Jul 5, 2007)

When you pop in the shop sat, Ill get some pics take which i need anyway and then post them on here aswell.

Marc


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

robbo21 said:


> When you pop in the shop sat, Ill get some pics take which i need anyway and then post them on here aswell.
> 
> Marc


cheers marc


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Last Nights Training*

*
*

*
Quads*

Leg extensions x 8-15

Dumbbell walking lunges 3 x 8-12

Hack squat 3 x 8-15

Leg extension 7 x 8-15


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

this morning cardio was 30 min slow jog and speed walk


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Todays training*

cardio done later today as i had a lie in, found it harder than usual tho,

*Chest and Triceps*

Incline dumbbell press 4x 8-12

Incline dumbbell flye 3 x 8-12

Flat machine press 3 x 8-12

Pec deck 7 x 8-12

Seated overhead tricep raise 3 x 8-12

Pushdowns 3 x 8-12

skull crusher 7 x 8-12


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Yesterdays Training *

*
*

*
Shoulders, rear delts and abs*

Smith machine behind the head press 4 x 8-12

Barbell front raise 3 x 8-12

Dumbbell lateral raise 3 x 8-12

Lateral raise machine 7 x 8-12

Bent over cable rear side raise 3 x 12-15

Reverse standing cable rear lateral 7 x 12-15

Cable crunches 3 x 15

Leg raises 3 x 15


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

this morning cardio was 30 min slow jog

even the dog looks like he is losing a bit of weight with all this running


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*WEIGHT UPDATE*

*START *- 14.5

*WEEK 1* - 14.1


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Yesterdays Training *

Went for a session with my mentor and trained Quads,

training as follows

Leg ext 7 x 10 30 sec rests

leg press 6 x 10 10 sec rest

walking lunges 3 sets 10 each side

leg press 1 x 100 reps

single leg extension 5 x 10

my legs our absolutely killing me today

this morning i got up to do my morning cardio. As soon as i got up to turn the alarm off i knew i had trained my legs yesterday

i jogged for around 4 min and had to walk the rest until 30 min complete

also my walk to work took a little longer than usual due to my funny john wayne walking lol


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

LOL - I am not surprised that your legs were hurting Flex. Your workout yesturday was brutal.

The walk this morn will have probably helped recovery a bit too.

Good stuff, and will probably see you Thursday.

All the best mate,

J


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Joshua said:


> LOL - I am not surprised that your legs were hurting Flex. Your workout yesturday was brutal.
> 
> The walk this morn will have probably helped recovery a bit too.
> 
> ...


lol cheers mate, looking forward to another beating oin thurs:thumb:


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Last nights training*

*Arms*

Alt bicep curl 6 x 8-12

hammer curl 3 x 8-12

cable bicep curl 7 x 8-12 each arm

Pushdowns 7 x 8-12

Seated overhead tricep raise 3 x 8-12

skull crusher 7 x 8-12

to burn out i done

push down 1 x 50 mid weight

cable bicep curl 1 x 50 mid weight

push down 1 x 50 light weight

cable bicep curl 1 x 50 light weight


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

This thread is useless without pics


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Good work big fella keep it up! And get those bloody pic's up lol!!

Dave


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

pariah said:


> This thread is useless without pics


cheers mate, ill remember not to hold back on posts you make.

if you cannot comment with something relevant or constructive then please do not post in this thread


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Biggerdave said:


> Good work big fella keep it up! And get those bloody pic's up lol!!
> 
> Dave


cheers dave, :thumbup1:

have been trying to get them up, going to try and set up the email on my phone through different provider,

trust me, i want them on here as much as you lot


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

this mornings cardio was better than yesterday but not back to normal, managed 20 min slow jog and then 10 min power walk,


----------



## robbo21 (Jul 5, 2007)

Flexwrights pics from mon, post legs


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Good stuff. I didn't realise just how stacked and well balanced your delts (rear double bi pic) were flex.

Where did you get those serratus muscles from too?

Keep up the pressure,

J


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

good top half mate, legs need a fair amount of work but good stuff so far


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> good top half mate, legs need a fair amount of work but good stuff so far


cheers for the feedback, legs will need work, have been working for a long time to bring them along best i could before hitting prep, got 13 weeks now to get them into condition and ripped


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Good stuff. I didn't realise just how stacked and well balanced your delts (rear double bi pic) were flex.
> 
> Where did you get those serratus muscles from too?
> 
> ...


cheers for the comment J :thumbup1:


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Great shoulders mate, can see they are going to be a strong point! Concentrate on condition this time round mate and you should do well on the classic stage.

And start practicing your posing already....... knowing how to pose muscles makes a big difference.

Dave


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Biggerdave said:


> Great shoulders mate, can see they are going to be a strong point! Concentrate on condition this time round mate and you should do well on the classic stage.
> 
> And start practicing your posing already....... knowing how to pose muscles makes a big difference.
> 
> Dave


cheers dave

i have discuss this already and the plan is to get condition best i can.

i have started posing, and goign through my routine, i know these shots are not the best but we all have to start some where

hopefully the next shots will show some progress from these


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

every1 needs start photos mate and you have been concentrating on adding size not gettin in condition. as above upper body is good but legs are lagging. i also have this issue lol.

look forward to tracking your progress


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> every1 needs start photos mate and you have been concentrating on adding size not gettin in condition. as above upper body is good but legs are lagging. i also have this issue lol.
> 
> look forward to tracking your progress


cheers mate, i think allot of ppl who decide to compete have the issue with legs,

think its due to neglect over the years not to train them as much as everything else

have worked on them for around a year to try to bring them up but we shall see what happens when the start to cut. :thumbup1:


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Mate don't be hard on yourself, these are your first photo's at the beginning of your prep for your first show, you will be amazed at the difference in 10 or 12 weeks!! :thumbup1:


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Cardio was done this morning for 30 min, legs are getting better but ant fully recovered yet!!

Didnt train last night, watched the occupation from the night before and last night, gripping or what


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Training last night with mentor again*

*
*

*
Back and Biceps*

Inverted pull up, 2x10 warm up - 3x10 working sets

bent over db row 3x10 each arm

single arm pd 3x10 each arm

straight arm pd 3x10

seated rows 7x10 30 secs rest

Alt bicep curls 3x10 each arm

mach preacher curls 2x10 - 1x25 failure


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

this morning cardio was done for 30 min power walking, legs are feeling better today (about time too)


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Saturdays training*

*
*

*
Chest*

Incline dumbbell press 4x 8-12

Incline dumbbell flye 3 x 8-12

Super set - Flat machine press and Pec deck 3 x 8-12 on each

Cable cross over 7 x 10

Post workout cardio was done, power walk for 40 min

*Sundays Training*

*Shoulders and Rear Delts *

*
*

*
No cardio day*

Bent over cable rear side raise 3 x 12-15

Reverse standing cable rear lateral 7 x 12-15

Smith machine behind the head press 4 x 8-12

Barbell front raise 3 x 8-12

Dumbbell lateral raise 3 x 8-12

Lateral raise machine 7 x 8-12


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

WEIGHT UPDATE

START - 14.5

WEEK 1 - 14.1

WEEK 2 - 14.2

Have been told the weight gained will be due to the gear ive started to take and not to worry to much

have set myself a goal to try and get below 14 stone by next week


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

This mornings cardio was done for 45 min power walk


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Last nights training*

*
*

*
Hams *

Seated leg curls 7 x 10-15

Stiff-leg dead lift 4 x 10-12

Single leg curl 3 x 10-15 each leg

Seated leg curls 7 x 10-15

PWO cardio was done for 20 min power walk on treadmill


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

This mornings cardio was doe for 45 min power walk,

note: poor dog is getting slower and struggling to keep up


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Training last night *

*
*

*
Back *

Inverted pull up, 2x10 warm up - 3x10 working sets

bent over db row 3x10 each arm

single arm pd 3x10 each arm

straight arm pd 3x10

seated rows 7x10 30 secs rest

Cardio PWO was 15 min power walk


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

This mornings cardio was done for 45 min power walk


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

a gain of 1lb is neither here nor there mate... if a butterfly flaps it wings in mexico you could put on a lb lol.

i didnt lose weight for 5 weeks on the start of my cut due to the AAS, but i lost a sh1t load of fat.

ditch the weighing scales mate


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> a gain of 1lb is neither here nor there mate... if a butterfly flaps it wings in mexico you could put on a lb lol.
> 
> i didnt lose weight for 5 weeks on the start of my cut due to the AAS, but i lost a sh1t load of fat.
> 
> ditch the weighing scales mate


lol

its funny ant it, i was assessing myself last night, i feel leaner but also thik that i look fuller than i was 3 weeks ago but scales ant moved,

cheers IB, look forward to seeing how you do with your show


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

no problemo...half the head fcks were lost once i ditched the scales and measuring tape!

just keep doing what you are doing and it will come together


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Didnt train last night but did take the dog for a normal paced walk for around an hour

did have a little unexpected cardio in as uncles dog got off the lead and i ran after her, managed to catch her after 20 minutes of running after her.

every little helps i suppose


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

flexwright said:


> Didnt train last night but did take the dog for a normal paced walk for around an hour
> 
> did have a little unexpected cardio in as uncles dog got off the lead and i ran after her, managed to catch her after 20 minutes of running after her.
> 
> every little helps i suppose


:lol:Classic flex! Chasing dogs is always good cardio, and should not be underestimated.

Keep up the good work mate,

J


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

didnt train last night as had a long 2hr meeting with the financial advisor

This mornings cardio was done for 45 min power walk


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Saturdays training*

*
*

*
Chest and Triceps*

Incline dumbbell press 4x 8-12

Incline dumbbell flye 3 x 8-12

Super set - Flat machine press and Pec deck 3 x 8-12 on each

Cable cross over 7 x 10

Seated overhead tricep raise 4 x 8-12

Pushdowns 3 x 8-12

skull crusher 7 x 8-12

Post workout cardio was done, power walk for 50 min

*Sundays Training*

*
*

*
Shoulders and Biceps*

Dumbbell press4 x 8-12

Dumbbell lateral raise 3 x 8-12

Cable front raise 3 x 8-12

Lateral raise machine 7 x 8-12

hammer curl 3 x 8-12

Barbell curl 7 x 10

cable bicep curl 7 x12 each arm

PWO cradio was done for 30 min power walk


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Cardio was done this morning for 45 min


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

WEIGHT UPDATE

START - 14.5

WEEK 1 - 14.1

WEEK 2 - 14.2

WEEK 3 - 13.13


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Yesterdays Training *

*
*

*
Quads*

Leg ext 7 x 10 30 sec rests

leg press 3 x 12 10 sec rest

walking lunges 3 sets 20 Steps per set

single leg extension 5 x 10

PWO cardio was done for 30 min walking (not quite power walking tho)

also had a 4 mile walk with the dog, this on a low carb day is not good ill tell you that much.

This morning a struggled to get out of bed but did, 45 min cardio done before breakfast


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Weight loss looks about on target mate, you going for 2lb per week?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

slow steady weight loss, good job


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Biggerdave said:


> Weight loss looks about on target mate, you going for 2lb per week?


thanks both

yeah 2 to 3 lb a week is what i would like to hit


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Training last night

Back

Inverted pull up, 2x10 warm up - 3x10 working sets

bent over db row 3x12 each arm

single arm pd 3x10 each arm

straight arm pd 5x10

PWO cardio was done for 10min walking

Cardio this morning was done for 45 min power walk


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

No training last night, needed a night of rest,

cardio was done for 45 min power walk this morning, felt great after a good rest and extra sleep


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Thursdays training session *

*
*

*
Chest*

Incline dumbbell press 4x 8-12

Incline dumbbell flye 3 x 8-12

Flat machine press 3 x 8-12

Cable cross over 7 x 10

PWO cardio was 20 min walk on treadmill


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Friday*

morning cardio done for 45 min power walk


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*WEIGHT UPDATE*

START - 14.5

WEEK 1 - 14.1

WEEK 2 - 14.2

WEEK 3 - 13.13

WEEK 4 - 13.11


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Good steady progress Flex. Ideal.

J


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

cheers josh

slowly coming down, no changes made to diet at the moment as still losing it


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Last nights training*

*
*

*
Arms*

Barbell curl 5 x 10 with 30 sec rest

hammer cable curl 3 x 10 with 10 sec rest

Preacher curl 7 x 10 with 30 sec rest

Seated overhead tricep raise 4 x 12 with 30 sec rest

Pushdowns 4 x 10 with 30 sec rest

skull crusher 7 x 8-12 with 30 sec rest

PWO Cardio was 45 min on a cross trainer


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Sundays Training*

*
*

*
Shoulders and Rear Delts *

Dumbbell press 4 x 8-12

Barbell front raise 3 x 8-12

Dumbbell lateral raise 3 x 10 drop sets

Lateral raise machine 7 x 8-12

Side dumbbell raise 3 x 12-15

Reverse standing cable rear lateral 7 x 12-15

PWO cardio was 10 min on cross trainer


----------



## robbo21 (Jul 5, 2007)

flexwright said:


> *Sundays Training*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Watch the volume on the shoulders mate, no need for 3 exercises for the lateral heads or FST-7 on the rear aswell below is more than enought

Dumbbell press 4 x 8-12

Barbell front raise 3 x 8-12

Reverse standing cable rear lateral 3 x 12

Lateral raise machine 7 x 8-12

Then cardio for 30min


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

robbo21 said:


> Watch the volume on the shoulders mate, no need for 3 exercises for the lateral heads or FST-7 on the rear aswell below is more than enought
> 
> Dumbbell press 4 x 8-12
> 
> ...


cheers rob,

will stick to the 4 exercises only with the reps/sets


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Monday *

Morning cardio was done for 45 min road walking

*evenings training *

*
Hams *

Seated leg curls 4 x 10-15

Stiff-leg dead lift 4 x 10-12

Single leg curl 3 x 10-15 each leg

Seated leg curls 7 x 10-15

PWO cardio was for 30 min on the cross trainer


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Tuesday*

Morning cardio was 45 min road walking

*Evening training*

*
Back *

Inverted pull up 3x10

bent over db row 3x10 each arm

single arm pd 3x10 each arm

straight arm pd 3x10

seated rows 7x10 30 secs rest

PWO cardio was 30 min on a cross trainer


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

How are you finding it mentally and for hunger mate?


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

to be honest Dave so far so good with the metal side of it, havent really been any different imo but with the hunger, only in the 2 weeks when the diet was amended i have started to fell more hungry last thing at night.

something i have noticed is the craving for food you cannot eat, before dieting i could have something if i felt like it but now as im giving it all i wont eat something of plan if i feel like it, no point in getting up at 5 for cardio if im not going to diet properly


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Wednesday*

Morning cardio was 45 min road walking

no training in the evening, but went through compulsory poses and holding them


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Thursday*

Morning cardio was done for 45 min power walk

*Evenings training*

*
Chest *

Incline barbell press 4x 8-12

Incline dumbbell flye 3 x 8-12

Flat machine press 3 x 8-12

Cable cross over 7 x 10

PWO cardio was done for 30 min on a cross trainer


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Friday*

Morning cardio was done for 45 min power walk

*Evening *

no weights done 25 min posing


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Saturdays Training*

No morning cardio

*Evening training*

Shoulders

Dumbbell press 4 x 8-10

Barbell front raise 3 x 8-10

Dumbbell lateral raise 3 x 10

Lateral raise machine 7 x 8-10

PWO cardio was 30 min on the cross trainer

note: bit stuck for time as had to go shopping for next weeks food as diet has changed, no more carb cycling


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*WEIGHT UPDATE*

START - 14.5

WEEK 1 - 14.1

WEEK 2 - 14.2

WEEK 3 - 13.13

WEEK 4 - 13.11

WEEK 5 - 13.8


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Bang on target mate keep it up. What date is your show? I will endeavor to come if work permits


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Biggerdave said:


> Bang on target mate keep it up. What date is your show? I will endeavor to come if work permits


hiya dave, show is on the 13th september in port talbot south wales


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

weight is coming down nicely stick with it fella


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

how many carbs will you be starting off with from monday


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

ekko said:


> how many carbs will you be starting off with from monday


cant say to much sorry ekko,

the new diet from Monday runs with near enough the same amount of carbs daily, low carb total for the day, no more medium or high days

cardio has increased also to 2 times a day at 45 min, apart from friday evening when i am to practise posing


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

ekko

just been looking through your post history, are you doing the port talbot show also?


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

understood m8,

keep up that cardio fella itll be worth it the end


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

yes m8 u80 inters hopefully


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Sunday*

No morning cardio done in the morning

*Evening training*

Quads

Leg ext 4 x 10

Leg press 3 x 12

Walking lunges 3 sets 20 Steps per set

Leg extension 7 x 10

PWO cardio was done for 45 min on cross trainer

Note: suppose to be no cardio day but as i was on a cheat meal in the evening and didnt complete the 45 min on Saturday i thought id get some in


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Monday*

morning cardio was 45 min jogging

*Evening training*

cardio was 45 min on a cross trainer, no weights


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Tuesday*

*morning *

cardio was 45 min jogging

*Evening*

cardio was 45 min on a cross trainer, no weights


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Wednesday*

*Morning *

Cardio was 45 min road jogging

*Evening *

Trained Back and biceps

Inverted pull up 3x10

bent over db row 3x10 each arm

single arm pd 3x10 each arm

straight arm pd 3x10

seated rows 7x10 30 secs rest

hammer curl 3x10

Bicep curl curl 7x10

PWO cardio was 45 min on a cross trainer


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Thursday*

*Morning *

cardio was done for 45 min power walk

*Evening *

Chest

Incline barbell press 4x 8-12

Incline dumbbell flye 3 x 8-12

Flat machine press 3 x 8-12

Cable cross over 7 x 10

PWO cardio was done for 45 min on a cross trainer


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Friday*

*Morning *

cardio was done for 45 min power walk

*Evening *

Only 30 min posing practise


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*WEIGHT UPDATE*

START - 14.5

WEEK 1 - 14.1

WEEK 2 - 14.2

WEEK 3 - 13.13

WEEK 4 - 13.11

WEEK 5 - 13.8

WEEK 6 - 13.4


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Saturdays *

*Morning *

no cardio

*Evening*

Shoulders and Triceps

Dumbbell press 4 x 8-10

Barbell front raise 3 x 8-10

Dumbbell lateral raise 3 x 10

Lateral raise machine 7 x 8-10

Push downs 3 X 10

Rope pull downs 3 x 10

Over head raise with barbell 7 x 10

PWO cardio was 45 min on the cross trainer


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

flexwright said:


> *WEIGHT UPDATE*
> 
> START - 14.5
> 
> ...


weight loss is picking up some!!!

if your losing 3-4lbs a week are you concerned at all about losing muscle mass?


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> weight loss is picking up some!!!
> 
> if your losing 3-4lbs a week are you concerned at all about losing muscle mass?


the extra weight loss is cue to the change in diet from carb cycling to start low carb every day. also the amount of cardio in the pm has increased to 45 min, so i am not concerned about any muscle loss at this point in my prep


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Sunday*

*Morning*

cardio done for 45 min road jogging

*Evening *

Quads

Leg ext 4 x 10

Leg press 3 x 12

Smith machine lungs with back foot on a bench 10 per leg 3 sets

Leg extension 7 x 10

PWO cardio was done for 45 min on cross trainer


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Monday*

*Morning *

cardio was 45 min jogging

*Evening*

cardio was 1 hour and 10 min road power walk and jogging


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Tuesday*

*Morning *

Cardio was 45 min road jogging

*Evening *

*Back*

Inverted pull up 2x 10 warm up 3x10 working sets

bent over db row 3x10 each arm

single arm pd 3x10 each arm

straight arm pd 3x10

seated rows 7x10 30 secs rest

PWO cardio was 55 min on a cross trainer


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Planning any progress pics mate?

Dave


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

yeah, i have passed photos taken yesterday after cardio at 6.30am to my mentor

he will be posting them up soon


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Wednesday*

*Morning *

cardio was 45 min jogging

*Evening *

cardio was 45 min on a cross trainer


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Thursday*

*Morning*

cardio was done for 45 min power walk

*Evening *

Chest and Triceps

Incline barbell press 4x 8-12

Decline dumbbell flye 3 x 8-12

Flat machine press 3 x 8-12

Pec Deck 7 x 10

Push down 3 x 8-12

Rope pull down 3 x 8-12

skull crusher 7 x 10

PWO cardio was done for 45 min on a cross trainer

*note*: as i have to stick to a 45 minutes of cardio pwo, i increased the intensity slightly


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> as i have to stick to a 45 minutes of cardio pwo, i increased the intensity slightly


Do you know what your approx heart rate is whilst doing your cardio, or is your breathing laboured?

J


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

hi josh

tbh i dont know the heart rate i increased too, my breathing was as normal and not laboured any different from all previous cardio i have done for the 45 min,


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Friday*

*Morning *

cardio was 45 min jogging

*Evening *

cardio was 45 min on a cross trainer


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*WEIGHT UPDATE*

START - 14.5

WEEK 1 - 14.1

WEEK 2 - 14.2

WEEK 3 - 13.13

WEEK 4 - 13.11

WEEK 5 - 13.8

WEEK 6 - 13.4

WEEK 7 - 13.2

*Note* - my weight after 6 weeks as above was 13.4, after a heavy 2 hour cheat my weight the following day went up to 13.5 until friday morning when it went down to 13.2 which was the same today


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Saturday *

*Morning *

Cardio done for 45 min road jogging

*Evening *

*Shoulders and Biceps*

Dumbbell press 4 x 8-10

Barbell front raise 3 x 8-10

Dumbbell lateral raise 3 x 10

Lateral raise machine 7 x 8-10

Barbell curl 3 x 10

Hammer curl 3 x 10

Preacher curl 7 x 10 each arm

PWO cardio was 45 min on the cross trainer


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Sunday*

*Morning*

cardio done for 45 min road jogging

*Evening *

*Quads*

Leg ext 4 x 10

Leg press 3 x 12

Smith machine lungs with back foot on a bench 10 per leg 3 sets

Leg extension 7 x 10

PWO cardio was done for 45 min on cross trainer


----------



## bigwmd (Jul 25, 2009)

looking good mate, keep up the good work. Will be good to see some progress shots. How are your energy levels at the moment?

WMD


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Monday*

*
*

*
Morning *

Cardio was 55 min road jogging

*Evening *

*Back and rear delts*

Bent over db row 3x10 each arm

wide grip pull down 3x10 each arm

straight arm pd 3x10

seated rows 7x10 30 secs rest

standing side rasie bent forward slightly 3 x 10

seated bent over flye 7 x 10

PWO cardio was 45 min on a cross trainer


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

bigwmd said:


> looking good mate, keep up the good work. Will be good to see some progress shots. How are your energy levels at the moment?
> 
> WMD


going down for some pics today so hopefully these will be posted

my energy levels are low, i have come off stimulants this week and i can tell the difference already. i fell more tired in the evening and also finding the cardio pwo a bit of a struggle


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Tuesday*

*Morning *

cardio was 55 min jogging

*Evening*

cardio was 45 min on a cross trainer


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Wednesday*

*
*

*
Morning *

cardio was 55 min jogging

*Evening *

cardio was 45 min on a cross trainer


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

How ya feelin pal?


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

hi Dave

to be honest i am finding it hard at the moment, hunger is higher than ever and this is probably due to the increase in cardio again this week to 55 min am, also i have not had any stimulants this week.

keep drinking loads to fill me up but what goes in must come out and im up all hours through the night, so a bit of a viscous circle really.

with there cardio i have a large blister on my right foot at the back of the ball of my foot which is very painful in the morning for the first 10 min of the cardio but i get use to it and carry on, thrown my old trainers out and had to use others for my cardio, think the sole was to thin, but hay i have to get through the cardio so no moaning from me lol

how is your dieting going?


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

going well mate, not as far in as you! LAst time i dieted Bobbytrickster who competed too had masses of blisters from his cardio. Luckily i avoid that by using the cross trainer.

Hang in there mate. Maybe get some photo's up for motivation?

Dave


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Thursday*

*Morning*

cardio was done for 55 min power walk

*
Evening *

*
*

*
Chest and Triceps*

Incline dumbbell press 4x 8-12

Incline dumbbell flye 3 x 8-12

Flat machine press 3 x 8-12

Pec Deck 7 x 10

Close grip bench 3 x 8-12

French raise 3 x 8-12

Push down 7 x 10

PWO cardio was done for 45 min on a cross trainer


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Friday*

*
*

*
Morning *

cardio was 60 min jogging

*Evening *

no cardio but 25 min posing practise


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Biggerdave said:


> going well mate, not as far in as you! LAst time i dieted Bobbytrickster who competed too had masses of blisters from his cardio. Luckily i avoid that by using the cross trainer.
> 
> Hang in there mate. Maybe get some photo's up for motivation?
> 
> Dave


will do think the head games have started a bit, but ill get through it, think my problem was my old trainers were the flat sole judo trainers and not really suitable for the roads,


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Definitely invest in some new trainers mate, especially as you are doing jogging sometimes


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Biggerdave said:


> Definitely invest in some new trainers mate, especially as you are doing jogging sometimes


already have, got a decent pair from jjb


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

WEIGHT UPDATE

START - 14.5

WEEK 1 - 14.1

WEEK 2 - 14.2

WEEK 3 - 13.13

WEEK 4 - 13.11

WEEK 5 - 13.8

WEEK 6 - 13.4

WEEK 7 - 13.2

WEEK 8 - 13.1

*Note*: think im gonna get my back side into gear this week, looking forward to getting back on the stimulants and i have found the last week a bit of struggle without them and with the cardio


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Saturday *

*
*

*
Morning*

No morning Cardio

*Evening *

*
*

*
Shoulders *

Dumbbell press 4 x 8-10

Barbell front raise 3 x 8-10

Dumbbell lateral raise 3 x 10

Lateral raise machine 7 x 8-10

PWO cardio was 45 min on the cross trainer


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Sunday*

*
*

*
Morning *

cardio was 60 min jogging

*Evening *

no cardio but 25 min posing practise


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Monday*

*
*

*
Morning*

cardio was 60 min jogging

*Evening*

cardio done for 60 min jogging


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Tuesday*

*
*

*
Morning*

cardio was 60 min jogging

*Evening *

cardio done for 60 min jogging


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Wednesday*

*
*

*
Morning*

No morning cardio as my alarm didnt go off as the battery ran out over night

*Evening *

cardio done for 60 min jogging


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Thursday

*Morning*

cardio was 60 min jogging

*Evening *

cardio done for 60 min jogging


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Keep plugging away mate its all worth it i promise


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

cheers dave, i have had a week off the weights this week due to a bit of joint pain, looking forward to hitting the gym this afternoon


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Friday*

*
*

*
Morning *

cardio was 60 min jogging

*Evening*

no cardio done


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*WEIGHT UPDATE*

START - 14.5

WEEK 1 - 14.1

WEEK 2 - 14.2

WEEK 3 - 13.13

WEEK 4 - 13.11

WEEK 5 - 13.8

WEEK 6 - 13.4

WEEK 7 - 13.2

WEEK 8 - 13.1

WEEK 9 - 12.13


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Saturday*

*
*

*
Morning*

cardio done for 60 min road jogging

*Evening *

*
*

*
Quads and Hams*

Leg ext 4 x 10

Leg press 3 x 12

Smith machine lungs with back foot on a bench 10 per leg 3 sets

Leg extension 7 x 10

Roman Dead lift 3 x 10

Leg Curl 3 x 12

PWO cardio was done for 60 min on cross trainer


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Sunday*

*Morning*

cardio was done for 60 min power walk

*Evening *

*
*

*
Chest and Triceps*

Incline dumbbell press 4x 8-12

Incline dumbbell flye 3 x 8-12

Chest press machine3 x 8-12

Cable cross over 7 x 10

Rope pull down 3 x 8-12

Weighted dip 7 x 10

PWO cardio was done for 60 min on a cross trainer


----------



## ishy1 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi everyone

I'm 6 weeks near show(ukbbf northeast) still can't get my posing routine right.

Could anyone help?

Thanks.


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Monday *

*
*

*
Morning*

Cardio was done for 60 min power walking

*Evening*

Back

Standing dumbell row 3 x 10 each arm

lat pull down 3 x 10

inverted weighted pull up 3 x 10

cable row 7 x 10

PWO cardio was done for 60 min on a cross trainer


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

ishy1 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm 6 weeks near show(ukbbf northeast) still can't get my posing routine right.
> 
> ...


I put my routine together with pics off the net. made it into a flowing routine and something which is easy to follow. aim for around 15 poses in total. make sure the poses show off more of your stronger areas as well:thumbup1:


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Tuesday*

*
*

*
Morning*

cardio was 60 min jogging

*Evening *

cardio done for 60 min jogging


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Wednesday*

*
*

*
Morning*

cardio done for 60 min power walking/jogging

*Evening *

cardio done for 60 min jogging


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Thursday*

*
*

*
Morning *

cardio was 60 min power walking/jogging

*Evening *

*
*

*
Shoulders*

Dumbbell press 4 x 8-10

Barbell front raise 3 x 8-10

Dumbbell lateral raise 3 x 10

PWO cardio was 60 min on the cross trainer


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Great Service

ProTan ordered yesterday with,

http://www.sshealthfoods.com/index.php

ordered yesterday at 12pm, delivered to me at 9am this morning


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Friday*

*
*

*
Morning *

cardio was 60 min jogging

*
Evening *

*
*

*
Quads *

Leg ext 4 x 10

Leg press 3 x 12

Smith machine lungs with back foot on a bench 10 per leg 3 sets

Leg extension 7 x 10

PWO cardio was done for 60 min on cross trainer


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Saturday*

*Morning*

cardio was 60 min jogging

*Evening *

cardio done for 60 min jogging


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Sunday*

Complete day of rest

have to say i did not know what to do with myself, i have so much going on at the moment but this Sunday i done absolutely f all


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

From saturday as i forgot to add

*WEIGHT UPDATE*

START - 14.5

WEEK 1 - 14.1

WEEK 2 - 14.2

WEEK 3 - 13.13

WEEK 4 - 13.11

WEEK 5 - 13.8

WEEK 6 - 13.4

WEEK 7 - 13.2

WEEK 8 - 13.1

WEEK 9 - 12.13

WEEK 10 - 12.10


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Monday *

*
*

*
Morning*

Cardio was done for 60 min power walking

*Evening*

*Back*

Inverted pull up 3 x 10

Standing barbell row 3 x 10

Dead lifts 3 x 8

Straight arm pull downs 3 x 10

cable row 7 x 10

no cardio pwo as first day of keto diet


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Tuesday*

*
*

*
Morning*

cardio was 60 min jogging/power walking

*Evening *

cardio done for 60 min jogging/power walking


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Wednesday*

*
*

*
Morning*

cardio was done for 60 min power walk

*Evening *

*
*

*
Chest + Biceps and Abs*

Incline dumbbell press 4x 8-12

Incline dumbbell flye 3 x 8-12

Chest press machine3 x 8-12

Cable cross over 7 x 10

Alt bicep curl 3 x 10

hammer curls 3 x 10

Barbell curl 3 x 10

Hanging leg raises 3 x 12

PWO cardio was done for 60 min on a cross trainer


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Thursday*

*
*

*
Morning*

cardio was 60 min power walk

*Evening *

cardio done for 60 min power walk


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Friday*

*
*

*
Morning*

cardio was 60 min power walk

*Evening *

no cardio done


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Saturday*

*
*

*
Morning*

cardio was 60 min power walk

*Afternoon*

*
*

*
Shoulders*

Behind the neck press 4 x 10

Dumbbell side raise 3 x 10

Dumbbell front raise 3 x 10

machine side rasie 7 x 8

PWO cardio done for 60 min on a cross trainer

*Evening*

Cardio done for 30 min


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*WEIGHT UPDATE*

START - 14.5

WEEK 1 - 14.1

WEEK 2 - 14.2

WEEK 3 - 13.13

WEEK 4 - 13.11

WEEK 5 - 13.8

WEEK 6 - 13.4

WEEK 7 - 13.2

WEEK 8 - 13.1

WEEK 9 - 12.13

WEEK 10 - 12.10

WEEK 11 - 12.13


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Slight increase mate? Any thing you can put your finger on?

Dave


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

to be honest i think its do do with the change in gear and the amounts im on, ive never run this high before,

altho i feel as im leaner than i was last week,

fats have been dropped as off tomorrow, hopefully this will show on the scales mid week


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

whats diet lookin like now then?


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Sunday*

*
*

*
Morning*

cardio was 60 min power walk

*Evening *

Cardio done for 60 min power walking


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Monday*

*
*

*
Morning*

cardio was 60 min power walk

*Evening *

*
*

*
Hams + Triceps*

Seated leg curl 4 x 10

Roman dead lift 3 x 10

Seated leg curls 7 x 10

Rope pull down 3 x 10

Behind the head rope raise 3 x 10

Weighted dips 5 x 10

PWO Cardio was done for 60 min on a cross trainer


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

oaklad said:


> whats diet lookin like now then?


diet at the moment is simple foods, lots of veg, turkey and white fish, unfortunately i cannot say exactly what my diet is sorry:rolleyes:


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Tuesday*

*
*

*
Morning*

cardio was 60 min power walk

*Evening *

Cardio done for 60 min power walking


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Good work pal hang in there. How you feeling?


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Wednesday*

*
*

*
Morning*

cardio was 60 min power walk

*Evening *

Back and rear delts

Inverted weighted pull up 4 x 10

bent over rows 3 x 10

straight arm pull downs 3 x 10

single arm cable rows 5 x 10

dumbbell side raise 3 x 10

bent over flyes 5 x 10

PWO Cardio done for 60 min on a cross trainer


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Thursday*

*
*

*
Morning*

cardio was 60 min power walk

*Evening *

Cardio done for 60 min power walking


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Biggerdave said:


> Good work pal hang in there. How you feeling?


not the best dave

head is all over the place, lost a bit of motivation too, live is a bit stressful for me as im purchasing a house which is to complete next week


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

flexwright said:


> not the best dave
> 
> head is all over the place, lost a bit of motivation too, live is a bit stressful for me as im purchasing a house which is to complete next week


Stay with it bro all the hard works worth it!

How far are you out now bro? (forgive me as I read the first few pages and skipped to the end :thumbup1: )


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Dude thats bad timing lol! As above it is well worth it mate, hang in there.

Dave


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

MXD said:


> Stay with it bro all the hard works worth it!
> 
> How far are you out now bro? (forgive me as I read the first few pages and skipped to the end :thumbup1: )


im 2 weeks and 2 days out

further to the above

i feel like 5h1t, im due to go down for my mentor to have a look at my progress, hopefully it will be good news and i wont be pulling out as im this close


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Biggerdave said:


> Dude thats bad timing lol! As above it is well worth it mate, hang in there.
> 
> Dave


yeah it is mate, it came around quicker than I thought it would, mind is all over the place at the mo, finding it hard to concentrate in work also which is not a good thing with what I do


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Friday*

*
*

*
Morning*

cardio was 60 min power walk

*Evening *

no cardio done


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Saturday*

*
*

*
Morning*

no cardio done

*Evening *

Cardio done for 60 min power walking


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Sunday*

*
*

*
Morning*

cardio was 60 min power walk

*Evening *

Cardio done for 60 min power walking


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Monday*

*
*

*
Morning*

cardio was 60 min power walk

*Afternoon*

*
*

*
Chest*

incline db press 4 x 8-10

incline flye 3 x 10

flat machine press 3 x 10

cable cross over 7 x 8 -10

PWO Cardio done for 60 min on a cross trainer

*Evening*

20 min posing


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

*Tuesday*

*
*

*
Morning*

cardio was 60 min power walk

*Evening *

Cardio done for 60 min power walking


----------

